# File replication between server 2003 and 2008



## oranzie (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello everyone,

we have an old server 2003 , and about 2TB of data.

we purchased 2 new servers, that will be used as file-server and DC.

what would be the easyest way, to move all the data to the file-server ?

i thought of Microsoft File Migration tool, but i remember some permission problems and such.

my question is - is it possible to setup a file replication (DFS ?) between server 2003 and 2008, and make it for an existing shares ?

is there a better way ?

thanks.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

google robocopy. It will copy all the files and folders and maintain their permissions.


----------

